# JMF und LineIn (Mikrofon einlesen)



## mrno (10. März 2006)

HI,
ich lese überall das ich mit JMF mein Microfon einlesen kann. Ich habe jetzt gegoogled hab aber leider kein Tutorial gefunden wie ich das mache. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen. Mein vorhaben ist es den sound einzulesen in irgendein komprimiertes format zu wandeln ogg oder mp3. Und dann über das Netz zu verschicken. Wie mache ich das? Hab leider noch nicht mal einen ansatz dafür gefunden.


----------



## flashray (11. März 2006)

Hallo ...,

Such mal in der Doku von JMF nach: Capture, Capturing.

http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/2.1.1/guide/JMFTOC.html

Vg Erdal


----------

